# Lợi ích không phải mẹ nào cũng biết của men vi sinh



## Ovixbaby (23/8/21)

LỢI ÍCH SỨC KHỎE CỦA VIỆC UỐNG MEN VI SINH

Ngày càng có nhiều bằng chứng khoa học cho thấy rằng bạn có thể điều trị và thậm chí ngăn ngừa một số bệnh bằng các loại thực phẩm và chất bổ sung có chứa một số loại vi khuẩn sống. Người dân Bắc Âu tiêu thụ rất nhiều vi sinh vật có lợi này, được gọi là probiotics (từ pro và biota , có nghĩa là "cho sự sống"), vì truyền thống ăn thực phẩm lên men bằng vi khuẩn, chẳng hạn như sữa chua. Đồ uống có chứa probiotic cũng là ngành kinh doanh lớn ở Nhật Bản.





Men vi sinh ITALILACTOR bổ sung PROBIOTIC , LYSIN , VITAMIN giúp hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh (100ml) Nhập khẩu chính hãng ITALY.

Các chuyên gia về bệnh tiêu hóa khuyên bạn nên bổ sung probiotic cho các rối loạn mạn tính, kém đáp ứng với thuốc điều trị, chẳng hạn như hội chứng ruột kích thích. Kể từ giữa những năm 1990, các nghiên cứu lâm sàng cho thấy liệu pháp probiotic có thể giúp điều trị một số bệnh đường tiêu hóa, trì hoãn sự phát triển của dị ứng ở trẻ em, điều trị và ngăn ngừa nhiễm trùng âm đạo và tiết niệu ở phụ nữ.
Ước tính có khoảng 100 nghìn tỷ vi sinh vật đại diện cho hơn 500 loài khác nhau sống trong lòng ruột bình thường, khỏe mạnh. Những vi sinh vật này (hoặc hệ vi sinh) nói chung không làm cho chúng ta bị bệnh; hầu hết đều hữu ích. Vi khuẩn sống trong ruột giữ cho mầm bệnh (vi sinh vật có hại) trong tầm kiểm soát, hỗ trợ tiêu hóa và hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng, đồng thời góp phần vào chức năng miễn dịch.




Men vi sinh DH Subtins gười bị rối loạn tiêu hóa, hấp thu kém, chướng bụng, đầy hơi do loạn khuẩn đường ruột.Người dùng kháng sinh kéo dài gây loạn khuẩn đường ruột.


*Lợi ích của việc uống men vi sinh*
Không phải tất cả các chế phẩm sinh học đều giống nhau. Các chủng vi khuẩn khác nhau có tác dụng khác nhau. Lợi ích tiềm năng của men vi sinh đã được chứng minh trong việc điều trị hoặc phòng ngừa các bệnh sau:
• bệnh tiêu chảy
• hội chứng ruột kích thích
• viêm loét đại tràng
• Bệnh Crohn
• H. pylori (nguyên nhân gây loét)
• nhiễm trùng âm đạo
• nhiễm trùng đường tiết niệu
• tái phát ung thư bàng quang
• nhiễm trùng đường tiêu hóa do Clostridium difficile
• viêm túi (một tác dụng phụ có thể xảy ra của phẫu thuật cắt bỏ ruột kết)
• bệnh chàm ở trẻ em.

*Probiotics và sức khỏe đường ruột*
Tác dụng nổi bật nhất của liệu pháp probiotic là trong điều trị tiêu chảy. Các thử nghiệm có kiểm soát đã chỉ ra rằng Lactobacillus GG có thể rút ngắn thời gian tiêu chảy nhiễm khuẩn ở trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ em. Hai đánh giá lớn, được thực hiện cùng nhau, cho thấy rằng men vi sinh làm giảm tiêu chảy liên quan đến kháng sinh đến 60%, khi so sánh với giả dược.






Phổ biến hơn tiêu chảy là vấn đề ngược lại - táo bón. Trong một cuộc tìm kiếm các nghiên cứu về lợi ích của men vi sinh trong điều trị táo bón, các nhà nghiên cứu phát hiện ra rằng men vi sinh làm tăng 1,3 lần đi tiêu hàng tuần và giúp làm mềm phân, giúp đi ngoài dễ dàng hơn.
Liệu pháp probiotic cũng có thể giúp ích cho những người bị bệnh Crohn và hội chứng ruột kích thích. Một số nghiên cứu nhỏ cho thấy rằng các chế phẩm sinh học nhất định có thể giúp duy trì sự thuyên giảm của bệnh viêm loét đại tràng và ngăn ngừa tái phát bệnh Crohn và chứng của phẫu thuật điều trị viêm loét đại tràng.

*Probiotics và sức khỏe âm đạo*
Probiotics cũng có thể được sử dụng trong việc duy trì sức khỏe niệu sinh dục. Giống như đường ruột, âm đạo là một hệ sinh thái cân bằng. Các chủng Lactobacilli chiếm ưu thế làm cho âm đạo có pH thấp để các vi sinh vật có hại không thể tồn tại. Nhưng hệ thống này có thể bị mất cân bằng bởi một số yếu tố, bao gồm thuốc kháng sinh, chất diệt tinh trùng và thuốc tránh thai. Điều trị bằng probiotic giúp khôi phục sự cân bằng của hệ vi sinh có thể hữu ích đối với các vấn đề về niệu sinh dục nữ phổ biến như viêm âm đạo do vi khuẩn, nhiễm trùng nấm men và nhiễm trùng đường tiết niệu.

Nhiều phụ nữ ăn sữa chua để điều trị nhiễm trùng nấm men tái phát. Sử dụng Lactobacilli qua đường uống và đặt âm đạo có thể giúp điều trị viêm âm đạo do vi khuẩn, mặc dù vẫn chưa có đủ bằng chứng để khuyến nghị sử dụng thuốc này so với các phương pháp thông thường. Viêm âm đạo phải được điều trị vì nó có nguy cơ gây ra các biến chứng liên quan đến thai nghén và bệnh viêm vùng chậu. Điều trị nhiễm trùng đường tiết niệu bằng probiotic đang được nghiên cứu.
Probiotics thường được coi là an toàn - chúng đã có trong hệ tiêu hóa bình thường .
Liên Hệ
Hotline: 0348966862
Ovix Tai Mũi Họng - Ovix baby


----------

